# Help with getting a binding screw to stay tight?



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Cold temps and a bunch of vibrations and pressure on the screw. Loosening is not uncommon. Put a little bit of blue loc-tite on it and you should be good to go.


----------



## suchislife (Jan 14, 2014)

If you don't want to buy a tube of loctite for one screw a bit of nail polish will do almost the same thing. Just put some on the bolt and screw it in, leave for 24hrs to dry.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Mason said:


> One of my bindings is repeatedly coming loose for no reason and Im not sure why it is. The part I'm talking about it one of the screws in the disc that holds it to the board (sorry, not great with terminology of the parts). It's not coming loose enough to shift the binding around but enough that I can feel it slightly. Does anyone know a fix or why this might be happening?


Tighten them each night before you ride. Make it a ritual. 

If you do go the Loctite route, *put it on the screws only, and allow to dry completely before remounting.* Loctite will destroy your disk. Very important. 

As posted above, I wouldn't suggest using nail polish either. Keep any and all chemicals away from your disks. If you want a quick and easy fix, put toothpaste on your screws. It won't last as long as Loctite, but provides enough friction to keep them from loosening. 

Check all your hardware before you shred.


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> If you do go the Loctite route, *put it on the screws only, and allow to dry completely before remounting.* Loctite will destroy your disk. Very important.


Uh oh. If it's not too much trouble, would you mind elaborating the "destroying of disks" part? I - I mean a friend of mine  - might have used vast amounts of wet loctite many times.


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

Booo! said:


> Uh oh. If it's not too much trouble, would you mind elaborating the "destroying of disks" part? I - I mean a friend of mine  - might have used vast amounts of wet loctite many times.


Blue loctite makes at least some kinds of plastic brittle - so the disk may break.


----------



## Snowrax (Mar 6, 2011)

I like using teflon tape.


----------

